# Caught Swimmer’s Ear



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jul 3, 2020)

Guess that’s what I get for swimming in the Charles.

On my third day with it, got all my stuff from the doc but the pain is excruciating. Keeps me up at night, max dose ibuprofen doesn’t help. It feels like someone’s driving a threaded screw through my eardrum infinitely. Any tips on quelling the pain? I’ll do anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 3, 2020)

*Been there, had that.  Your ENT specialist may have to treat you now.

Here's the prophylaxis:  VoSol, an acetic acid otic solution (USP).  This is an OTC preparation.  Immediately after every dive, instill a drop or three in each ear canal, making certain that the fluid reaches the ear drum (you'll feel it).  Then forget about it.

After your ear canals are no longer inflamed,  after every dive, you simply can flush your ear canals with straight white vinegar which is cheaper and more accessible than VoSol.  A small squeeze bottle of vinegar was an essential item in the dive bag.  I've made many, many river dives, and never had otitis after I got smart about acetic acid and my ears.*


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Oct 13, 2020)

I spend almost as much time under the water as I do on top, and this cocktail has always worked for me:

20% white vinegar
20% Isopryl of alcohol
60% water

Some folks I know add some glycerin to the mix, saying it helps to coat the canal walls.

I tilt my head sideways, fill my ear canal, wait ::30, then tilt my head to the opposite side and drain into a tissue.

Keeps em' bacteria-free!

DSD


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Oct 13, 2020)

If anyone's wondering, it was a fungal infection. Two runs of anti-bacterial drops didn't work, a different doc tried anti-fungal and it cleared up in a snap. No hearing loss, thankfully. Had it for about a month total. Went back in the Charles last week and did drying drops right after, still feel fine and dandy. I appreciate all the advice on here, it was very helpful just knowing others got over it


----------

